# Famous people you've met



## sam76 (3 July 2008)

Stick 'em in here.

I'll put my list in when I get a sec.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 July 2008)

How famous is famous?

I have boozed it up with Johnno Brown, Tim Notting, Joel Macdonald and Scott Harding (All Brisbane Lions), and Richo and Nafan Brown (Tigers) at a different time. Mark Ricuttio is from my home town so i know him fairly well and have played footy with him.

I have met the heir to the Ryan Air fortune, he is a friend of a friend so we got wasted on a Barossa wine tour with him (you wouldnt tell he was worth so much).

Met numerous company directors, although you wouldnt call them famous.

Bob Hawke, 2 knights, Ian Hentscke (SA Stateline), thats baout all i can remeber for now.

Although im sure not many of them would remember me...


----------



## tech/a (3 July 2008)

Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell.

Literally Ran into Kurt (First name basis).In a Super Market in Aspen Colorado.
Bowled him over---all apologetic,I had no idea who was flat on the floor until he got to his feet and rushing down the Isle was Goldie Hawn looking very concerned and menacing.

I apologised profusely while my head is racing--"Where have I seen this guy!"
and Man that blond looks familiar.

Kurt picked up the accent.
Where are you from? he asked.

Conversation ensued from there and we chatted for 5 or so minutes getting tips on where to go through the Rockies.
Penny dropped around a minute later---who they were---got a bit un comfortable for me from then on!
Didnt get an invite back to the Ranch 2000 acres with 4 abodes on it.

Found them nice natural people.

Have a great story about the missus but not enough time now.


----------



## Sean K (3 July 2008)

Thanks Sam!  

he he

How much of a wanker are we to feel pride by knowing a celebrity!! 

So:

Darren Berry (Vic keeper, played for Ringwood together in Dowling Shield, Vic U/16 comp)
Natalie Miller (ex YTT - ex girlfriend)
Kylie Minogue (Played softball with her on Great Keppel Island when INXS were rehearsing for X tour)
INXS (as above)
Richard Wilkins (as above - I worked on GKI for a bit)
Mike McKay (went to uni with him and tried to pick up chicks together in Torquay - unsuccessfully)
Tony Free (uni)
Andrew Gaze (uni)
Had Sheedy in the lounge room when I was recruited to Essendon in 86.
Every Essendon player between 1986-88
Punched Wayne Carey (Essendon v Nth U/19 Grand Final 1988)
Dean Bailey (Current Demons coach - played at same local club and in Essendon 2s together) 
Had lunch with Ken Fletcher (Essendon legend)
Paul Keating (Shook hands and chatted prior to deploying to Rwanda with Army in 94)
Peter Cosgrove (briefed in Darwin before East Timor)
Simon Crean (briefed on exercise in QLD)
Sean Kennaway (commanded the Australian medical team that deployed on Op Niue Assist post Cyclone Heta in 2004  )
Joe Blow (Legend)

Hmmmmmmm 

What a dick!


----------



## nioka (3 July 2008)

What defines famous.Some of the most interesting people I have met I guess you have never heard of. Some of the famous were complete boors. I once went game fishing with Sir Hudson-Fish, at the time chairman of Qantas, all he did was sit in the wheelhouse boozing while the deckie and I had a ball with big tuna. The deckie was the interesting one.

 One interesting person though was one of the Queens cousins, Henry Able-Smith, at the time Governor General. I was showing him through a factory I was managing. We were allotted 30minutes and his staff had rehearsed the tour days before. When we were introduced it was a bit of a circus. I was standing in my allotted position as the Bently drove up. I was to be introduced by our Chairman but the celeb got out of the car right beside me and introduced himself and we shook hands. Then the Chairman arrived and started to introduce me only to be told "we have allready met" by Smith. I spent over an hour and a half with him and found him klowledgable and interesting. He kept ignoring nods and hints from his staff about time. The next day my boss wanted to know why I hadn't told him I knew the Governor General !!!!!


----------



## Chorlton (3 July 2008)

Sir paul mccartney in the Tate Modern in London (Art Gallery)

Basically, the room was crowded and as I turned to walk away from one piece of art, I accidently stood on his foot 

He was pretty cool about it and we spoke for a few minutes. What I remember was how young he looked given his actual age.....

The other strange thing was that although others recognised him in there, no one officially approached him for an autograph, etc....


----------



## rub92me (3 July 2008)

Ivan Lendl - On a golf course in Sydney in 1990 - I guess most people have forgotten him by now but used to be a top tennis player. His golf wasn't bad either.

Warren Buffett - Met him in New York doing a speech early nineties. Shook his hand but I was too intimidated to say much. 

Sting and Parkinson - In the UK - 2001?; my girlfriend at the time knew the drummer technician of the band and we were invited backstage to the talkshow. Both of them don't look their age and are genuinely nice guys.


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 July 2008)

I met Henrik Larsson walking his dogs in the forest down the end of my street on Sunday...since he didn't score in during the EM I tried not to talk and football and complimented him on his beautiful Rhodesian Ridgebacks.


----------



## sam76 (3 July 2008)

Matt Welsh - Aussie backstroker

Boys from MotorAce

Drew Ginn - Awesome Foursome

Jesse Spencer - Us Series "House" and "Neighbours"

I went to school with all of the above.

Peter Brock, Cliff Young, various footy players, Heath Ledger, Bryan Brown, John Howard, Malcolm Fraser, James Tomkins.

Scored the loud mouth personal trainer chick from BB a few years ago when out one night on a dare from the lads (not sure if she's celebrity status or not)


----------



## marklar (3 July 2008)

It's a vary long list, I'll pick out a few highlights.
- Prince Charles & Lady Di
- Natasha Stott Despoja
- Don Chipp
- Ruth Russell 
- Eddie McGuire
- Andrew Denton
- Garth Tander
- Russell Gartner, Cliff Lyons, Ray Price, Mal Meninga, lots of other NRL players from their era
- Andrew Tridgell
- Richard Stallman
- Theo de Raadt

m.


----------



## nizar (3 July 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> I met Henrik Larsson walking his dogs in the forest down the end of my street on Sunday...since he didn't score in during the EM I tried not to talk and football and complimented him on his beautiful Rhodesian Ridgebacks.




The Celtic legend himself!!
He's a champion, was an absolute machine at Celtic, then continued at Barca (HE actually won them the Champions League) and even his short stint at Man Utd. was impressive.


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 July 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> I met Henrik Larsson walking his dogs in the forest down the end of my street on Sunday...since he didn't score in during the EM I tried not to talk and football and complimented him on his beautiful Rhodesian Ridgebacks.




I just read what I wrote here...my English really is going to poo!


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 July 2008)

nizar said:


> The Celtic legend himself!!
> He's a champion, was an absolute machine at Celtic, then continued at Barca (HE actually won them the Champions League) and even his short stint at Man Utd. was impressive.




He scored twice in the Helsingborg v MalmÃ¶ local derby earlier in the summer, right in front on me...typical Larsson deflections or outside of the boot flick...we won 4-2, it was awesome


----------



## Bushman (3 July 2008)

Shared a taxi with Tim Rogers (You Am I) once. He likes watching the Roos play at The Rose in Fitzroy & he dated a friend of a friend. Caught a few of my mates by surpise when Tim & I exited the taxi together outside a party in Fitzroy somewhere. Went to Sam Lane's (Before the Game) birthday party (spuriously invited) and Hughesy and Steve & Jo Silvagni were there. It was at Ilk Bar on Johnston St if anyone is from Melbourne.    

Err that's it. Just call me captain lamo!


----------



## bassmanpete (3 July 2008)

The Beatles - before Love Me Do came out, they were just another group at the time and I didn't get their autographs 

Cilla Black
The Hollies
Tony Meehan (The Shadows' first drummer)
The Big Three
The Merseybeats
Ken Dodd
Lucky Gordon (Profumo/Christine Keeler/Mandy Rice-Davies affair)
The Pretty Things
Acker Bilk and the Paramount Jazz Band
Rory Storm and the Hurricanes (when their drummer was Ringo Starr)
Eric Stewart when he was with a group called Emperors of Rhythm. He was later with Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders & 10cc.
Billy J. Kramer and the Dakotas
The Swinging Blue Jeans
Sounds Incorporated

That's all I can remember at the moment. Well, you know what they say about the '60s - if you can remember ANYTHING you weren't really there


----------



## bassmanpete (3 July 2008)

How did I ever forget to mention Bob Spencer - The Angels and Skyhooks.


----------



## sam76 (3 July 2008)

bassmanpete said:


> Cilla Black
> The Hollies
> Tony Meehan (The Shadows' first drummer)
> The Big Three
> ...





Ummm who are they?

Musicians?


----------



## bassmanpete (3 July 2008)

Hey Sam, yes they were musicians (mostly) but you've probably not heard of them because they were long before your time


----------



## spartn (3 July 2008)

Hi guys 

The most famous person I meet is Sylvester Stallone. I remember going to the city (Melbourne) in 1998 for the opening of Planet Hollywood, it was the same day Princess Diana died. He walked past and i asked him his signature, I also shock his hand, damn his hands are massive.

Spartn

:viking:


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 July 2008)

No one really big but a few that someone has probably heard of...

Bob Brown
Various then current and former state premiers and other politicians
Sam Fox
Kim Wilde
Never met him but had a phone conversation with Paul Keating when he was PM.

Also, I'd rather not reveal my identity here but I'd say that a fair percentage of people in Hobart would recognise the name and know what I do.


----------



## Stan 101 (3 July 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> Also, I'd rather not reveal my identity here but I'd say that a fair percentage of people in Hobart would recognise the name and know what I do.




The Jim from Jim's Mowing?


----------



## sam76 (3 July 2008)

Gerry Harvey?


----------



## jersey10 (3 July 2008)

spartn said:


> Hi guys
> 
> The most famous person I meet is Sylvester Stallone. I remember going to the city (Melbourne) in 1998 for the opening of Planet Hollywood, it was the same day Princess Diana died. He walked past and i asked him his signature, I also shock his hand, damn his hands are massive.
> 
> ...




Didn't Princess Diana die in 97?

I played football against Robbie Williams and his entourage at the Gabba the night before his brisbane concert a couple of years ago.


----------



## wayneL (3 July 2008)

Most of the WA Inc villains (Burke, Bondy, Connell , Oats etc)

A few soap actors from the 70s-80s (all forgetful and you won't remember them)

Karen Pini 

Capt. Mark Phillips came to a party at my house.

... and an outside chance of meeting Princess Anne in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 July 2008)

Stan 101 said:


> The Jim from Jim's Mowing?



 Not quite. 

I won't elaborate too much but I have quite a bit to do with the media both through work and, in the past, personally.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 July 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> Not quite.
> 
> I won't elaborate too much but I have quite a bit to do with the media both through work and, in the past, personally.




Some sort of news reader, hence why its Hobart specific


----------



## Surfer35 (3 July 2008)

Bill Clinton (played cards)
The Queen
Crown Prince of Nepal
John Howard
Xunana Gusmao
Madeline Albright
Alexander Downer
Nicole Kidman
Elle Macpherson
Kylie Minogue
Saudi princes
various Consuls general and ambassadors (too many Israelis unfortunately).


----------



## sam76 (3 July 2008)

Surfer35 said:


> Bill Clinton (played cards)
> The Queen
> Crown Prince of Nepal
> John Howard
> ...





Impressive

Oh I forgot one, Kevin Bloody Wilson.

LOL

Looks pretty lame against your list, mate!


----------



## wayneL (3 July 2008)

Surfer35 said:


> Bill Clinton (played cards)
> The Queen
> Crown Prince of Nepal
> John Howard
> ...



Bloody hell!!

Who are you? Head of Oz branch of the CIA or something?


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> I met Henrik Larsson walking his dogs in the forest down the end of my street on Sunday...since he didn't score in during the EM I tried not to talk and football and complimented him on his beautiful Rhodesian Ridgebacks.



I had to google this to find out he played that other game. 

Can buy a signed shirt from his web page for 149 pounds....WTF!


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2008)

Surfer35 said:


> Elle Macpherson



How did you manage?

I wouldn't have been able to look her in the face.

If you know what I mean.


----------



## BraceFace (4 July 2008)

Met a very pissed Dennis Lillee in the Settlers Tavern in Margaret River a few years back. Have photo's with the great man looking a bit under the weather.
Absolutely classic.


----------



## tech/a (4 July 2008)

Wife's flying back from the UK.
10.30pm I,m in the pub (10 yrs ago) having a beer with some mates.
Phone rings.

" Hi I'll be home in the morning--at Hong Kong airport and have spent the last couple of hrs with this older guy originally from Adelaide who is one of the most interesting guys you'd ever meet---had a bite to eat with him and now he's waving me over to join him for a coffee so I'll get going---see you in the morning."

She arrived home safe on that October morning and nothing about the phone call was mentioned until a news story about the Sydney to Hobart Yacht race in late December.

Out of no where Princess says--"Thats him----Thats him"
Who??
The guy I had lunch and a coffee with in the Hong Kong Airport---remember when I called you?

Yes I do--Do you know who that is?????
NO--WHO IS IT?

Rupert Murdoch
Princess spent 3.5 hrs laughing joking and listening to RM.
I'll bet he thought this is just terrific---she has no idea who I am!!

Hell I said how'd you escape a pik in News Weekly---scandle!!
We were in the Qantus lounge.


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2008)

tech/a said:


> We were in the Qantus lounge.



Queensland And Northern Territory Uerial Services lounge?


----------



## cuttlefish (4 July 2008)

tech/a said:


> _see you in the morning_."




You might not have if she'd known who he was!


----------



## spottygoose (4 July 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> Also, I'd rather not reveal my identity here but I'd say that a fair percentage of people in Hobart would recognise the name and know what I do.




Oh my god, which one of the smurfs are you?


----------



## sam76 (4 July 2008)

kennas said:


> Queensland And Northern Territory Uerial Services lounge?





At least it wasn't Queensland And Northern Territory Urinal  Services lounge!


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 July 2008)

spottygoose said:


> Oh my god, which one of the smurfs are you?



The blue one. :


----------



## Dukey (4 July 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> The blue one. :




Were you guys aware that underneath their white hats, smurfs have flat heads!!!!
... it's true..... it must be... I saw it on TV!!!
flat as a pancake...

-d


----------



## Aargh! (4 July 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> He scored twice in the Helsingborg v MalmÃ¶ local derby earlier in the summer, right in front on me...typical Larsson deflections or outside of the boot flick...we won 4-2, it was awesome




Apparently I bumped into a famous soccer player in Helsingborg earlier this week... A friend pointed him out but I can't remember his name. Pretty much all I've got apart from Red Symonds, Pluck-a-Duck, Fatty, Ikin, Something For Kate....


----------



## James Austin (4 July 2008)

this is a curious thread.

i find myself interested in reading stories told by people whom i've never met and are likely to never meet, telling stories about people whom i've never met and am not that interested in meeting.

but, cant wait for more.

- james


----------



## Agentm (4 July 2008)

james,  your brother steve is pretty famous!!


----------



## James Austin (4 July 2008)

well, i wasnt going to mention it,
plus i didnt want to upstage the other postees

- james

PS, with my blood line, who knows maybe i'll be the 6 million $$ man one day.


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2008)

James Austin said:


> well, i wasnt going to mention it,
> plus i didnt want to upstage the other postees
> 
> - james
> ...



Um, didn't the 6m dollar man have to be rebuilt?

So, his blood line wasn't that great?


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 July 2008)

Well I was on a plane with Cliff Richard once .
My travelling companion said he was going up to say g'day.
Came back to his seat after 45 minutes - had had the "Jesus treatment" bigtime all that time - ears pinned back - regretted the self-introduction. 

Met Charlie Pride on another flight - about 10 feet tall the blighter - including his hat that is. 

Played craps at the same casino table as Gene Hackman once in Macau during the Grand Prix (F2) days. -  cool dude. 

PS kennas - impressive list back there


----------



## son of baglimit (4 July 2008)

sorry folks - all those names are pretty insignificant.

try this for size..........

one sunday morning at vic market in melbourne many years ago i strolled around a corner and.........

my eyes couldnt believe it........

i had a double paxton sighting.......mum and daughter.

it was so exciting - i couldnt control myself and yelled PAXTONS.

mum & daughter in unison said "F off" and kept walking.

oh the memories.

(for those not familiar, the paxtons were a family living in the western suburbs of melbourne, all on welfare and 'a current affair' were at the time on the dole bludger warpath)


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

son of baglimit said:


> mum & daughter in unison said "F off" and kept walking.
> 
> oh the memories.



lol, reminds me of this classic 



> British Student Writes Nothing but Expletive on Exam, Gets Credit for Spelling
> 
> LONDON — *A British high school student received credit for writing nothing but a two-word obscenity on an exam paper because the phrase expressed meaning and was spelled correctly.*
> 
> ...




http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/education/7481715.stm
(same story)


----------



## prawn_86 (10 December 2008)

Just got back from my local and we were pretty much the only ones there along with Wayne Carey and a couple of his mates so spent the evening betting on the dogs and drinking with them


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 December 2008)

I have met quite a few famous people, the best person of all of them was
the former King of Tonga. Kind, generous and smart man.


----------



## gav (11 December 2008)

Entire West Coast footy team at a function at Parliment House in Darwin. I played local footy up there, so Embly and a few others were asking me about the ground conditions, etc. it was pretty cool   Chris Judd is a gentleman. Learnt a few things about a few players, but they've had enough media attention the last few years so ill leave it at that.

Ive also met:
Brooke Satchwell
Ronnie Coleman
Jay Cutler
Dexter Jackson
Tony Freeman
Joel Stubbs
Dennis Wolfe
Lee Priest
Milos Sarcev
Melvin Anthony
Troy Alves
Ronnie Rockel
Martin Kelstrom


----------



## Sean K (11 December 2008)

Joe Blow


:bier:


----------



## Ashsaege (11 December 2008)

I met the legendary Roy Ayers (musician), and also Buddy Guy and John Schofield (blues and jazz guitarists). I've gone to a couple after parties with The Vasco Era boys - and got very loose!

I've met a few tennis superstars too... The woodies, Jim Courier (wanker!), and Patrick Rafter (legend).

I've met many AFL players, but I dont know if you'd call them famous.

My boss is David Hayes (Horse trainer) and I know him and his family quite well. We have got some very high profile clients at work too - not sure if im allowed to name any tho! but they either come in to watch track work, or i speak to them on the phone.


----------



## Sean K (11 December 2008)

Ashsaege said:


> I met the legendary Roy Ayers (musician), and also Buddy Guy and John Schofield (blues and jazz guitarists). I've gone to a couple after parties with The Vasco Era boys - and got very loose!
> 
> My boss is David Hayes (Horse trainer) and I know him and his family quite well. We have got some very high profile clients at work too - not sure if im allowed to name any tho! but they either come in to watch track work, or i speak to them on the phone.



So, you're a guitar playing jockey? 

Gidddyup!!


----------



## Ashsaege (11 December 2008)

kennas said:


> So, you're a guitar playing jockey?
> 
> Gidddyup!!




haha not quite mate... I'd have to wrap myself up in gladwrap and run around the track and lose 30kg to be a jockey! I've never ridden a horse in my life!

I have met a few top jockeys too... Dwayne Dunn and Craig Williams.


----------



## Sean K (11 December 2008)

Ashsaege said:


> haha not quite mate... I'd have to wrap myself up in gladwrap and run around the track and lose 30kg to be a jockey! I've never ridden a horse in my life!
> 
> I have met a few top jockeys too... Dwayne Dunn and Craig Williams.



Guitar playing horse whisperer?


----------



## Ashsaege (11 December 2008)

kennas said:


> Guitar playing horse whisperer?




Guitar playing horse whisperer will do!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 December 2008)

C'mon what about some really famous people.
I don't know half the people listed. Brooke Satchwell yes, and the list goes blank....

I have seen Keanu Reeves and walked beside him in Sydney. 
Have seen John Howard, Bob Hawke and many other politicians of the Hawke era. I saw Brendon Nelson all alone one day at Wynyard station in Sydney. 
:sleeping:


----------



## Buddy (11 December 2008)

The Queen (of England) drove down my street past my house once. 
I think Phil the Greek might have been with her.


----------



## Ashsaege (11 December 2008)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> C'mon what about some really famous people.
> I don't know half the people listed. Brooke Satchwell yes, and the list goes blank....
> 
> I have seen Keanu Reeves and walked beside him in Sydney.
> ...




Who is Keanu Reeves, John Howard, and Bob Hawke?

Is John Howard that big actor from All Saints?!


----------



## Prospector (11 December 2008)

Sir Donald Bradman - family friend of my Great Aunt.  At one time, Australian Cricket team - my son bowled out Justin Langer on the back lawn. South Australian Cricket Team (when David Hookes was Captain); many members of several Australian Olympic Teams, (cyclists, basketballers, hockey,etc); we have The Unauthorised Biography of Shane Warne, signed by - Shane Warne!; lots of AFL footballers, esp of the Crow variety, however, no-one particularly cultural though, is there!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 December 2008)

Prospector said:


> Sir Donald Bradman - family friend of my Great Aunt.  At one time, Australian Cricket team - my son bowled out Justin Langer on the back lawn. South Australian Cricket Team (when David Hookes was Captain); many members of several Australian Olympic Teams, (cyclists, basketballers, hockey,etc); we have The Unauthorised Biography of Shane Warne, signed by - Shane Warne!; lots of AFL footballers, esp of the Crow variety, however, no-one particularly cultural though, is there!




Sounds like a lot of Aussie culture there.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 December 2008)

Ashsaege said:


> Who is Keanu Reeves, John Howard, and Bob Hawke?
> 
> Is John Howard that big actor from All Saints?!



I'm not sure now.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (11 December 2008)

here some that i have met.

Sigrid Thornton 
Kostya Tszyu
Toni Collette - before she became Hollywood famous, went to the same school dance.
Nikki Webster
Bob Hawke
Paul Keating
Julia Gillard
Kevin Rudd


----------



## Ashsaege (11 December 2008)

My mate use to work at the Stamford Grand in Melbourne... One night he had to bring up a bottle of champagne or something to a guest in their room... Kevin Rudd opened up the door and he was only wearing his undies.


----------



## michael_t_f (11 December 2008)

chryslin from idol slept at my place last weekend don't know if you would call her famous? And no there was no chance of getting it on with her, she a friend of a friend.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (11 December 2008)

Um thats actually quite a long list... lets see.

About 10 famous Australian rugby players and three famous coaches (Nick Farr-Jones has an impressive capacity for bundy for a little guy BTW and Budda Handy should never be given two beers and encouraged to talk about rugby - longest 5 hours of my life)
Too many company directors and businessmen/women to name comfortably (Lachlan Murdoch is an irritating guy)
A number of muso's (John Butler's a funny guy)
Jeff Fenech
I pashed Kimberly Cooper from Home and Away at a drunken party once (Didn't know who she was)
Angry Anderson had the meanest looking ex-bikie bodyguard I've ever seen back in '95.
Met Paul Keating at a restuarant once
Met John Howard at a restuarant once too
Jamie Durie (who's a great guy)
Met the entire cast of Gladiators (the one's in '97) 

Meh that'll do

Sir O


----------

